# Etown posse RC family reunion party/race



## spurcheck (Dec 26, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Etown lives!!!!Again!
Come one, come all. This is the first (and possibly last) Etown posse' RC family reunion presented by Jammin' Motorsports. 1/12th is alive and well. Not a dominant class but, a great place to have fun and hone your driving and concentration skills. The event is open to anyone with a 1/12th car and a thirst for competitive fun. Those of you who raced at the old American Hobbies were a part of a facility that had a large impact on the RC community in the northeast. Gone now but, the memories live on. I'm looking to bring the old faces and blend with the new breed of racers for a fun day of R&R (reminisce and race).
Some of those old cars in closets still have life left in them.

Date; 3/19
Location; Zak's Hobbies Vineland NJ

I guarentee a good time. (You know how I roll!!) More specifics (and a few surprises) to be announced soon.
__________________
The self proclaimed
Ambassador of RC

Excessively insane horsepower = the ultimate equalizer.


----------



## spurcheck (Dec 26, 2004)

*Etown posse' reunion update #1*

With the Snowbirds over, it's time to provide this info. 
Location; Zak's Hobbies 366 Wheat Rd (Sorrento Plaza) Vineland NJ 08360 856-697-1300. 
Date; Sunday March 19 2006 
Time; 1st heat goes off between 11am and noon. Start time may be raceday decision. Door will open 10am and I am attempting to get the track owner to open earlier. I will post accordingly. 
Format; 2 qualifiers, reshuffle for 3rd round and mains. 
Entry fee; $12, $10 with personal transponder. 
Traction compound; no limitation. 
Facility is handicapped accessable and is a no smoking enviroment, be aware! 
Rules. 
1/12th on road pan cars 
Batteries; yes 4 of them. Any mah sub c. 
Tires; foam any brand and compound. 
Bodies; GTP style. 
Motors; any 27 turn or 19 turn tagged armature in any can. Fixed or adjustable timing with or without bearings. Hybrids OK. 
Minimum ride height; 1/8th inch. 
Questions!!!!!


----------



## spurcheck (Dec 26, 2004)

Sorry for the long post (like I ever had a short post ?), but I gotta get this stuff out there.

I recently visited HorshamRC and was very surprised at the amount of persons who had questions about the upcoming event. Though the threads don't show much activity in the way of "posts", the "hit counter" shows that many are aware of whats going on. Recent conversations with the track owner have prompted us to become proactive in regards to a system for pitting since the facility only has 40 spaces available. It appears the event may actually be larger than the facility can handle! (YIKES). So here's the plan. It is imperative that those who want to attend and race absolutely post on these boards and call the hosting hobby shop (856-697-1300). They have a running list of all those who call and will reserve you a spot. Without this info you may be pitting under the overhang at the front of the store. I will be attempting to post a current list of all those who post their committed intentions to attend.

Racers, please be aware, we may have to run a very tight program in order to keep things moving. "Grace periods" will be only granted when needed and at the race directors discression. Qualifying heats will be full.

Tables for pitting are built to accomidate stools and chairs so bring both types of chairs with you and use whichever suits you best.

The current schedule for the day goes like this.
Doors open 9am. Signups end 11:15am. If you are late you may miss the 1st qualifier. Drivers meeting 11:30am. 1st heat goes off at 12 noon.

More to come soon.


----------



## spurcheck (Dec 26, 2004)

Here's some more info for you guys.

To enhance the "party" atmosphere, I am encouraging attendees whether racing or not to bring old RC memorbilia (pics, apparel, products, etc.) that might make for good conversation.

Due to the size of the facility (Etown size) and available pit space, equipment consolidation will be helpful for everyone. Only one car and class requires less stuff to be brought into the store, so pack light.

In order to assist any and all racers who may want to participate, I am requesting anyone who is in need of equipment (tires, bodies, electronics, chassis, etc ) to post on these boards, A number of racers have indicated a desire to help those who want to participate by either donating or loaning equipment to those in need. I do not want anyone to miss this because of equipment issues. So, speak up and we'll see what we can do to help match those in need with those who have what they need, first come, first served.

Iv'e made every attempt at making sure any and all info about the event has been presented in a timely manner. I plan on posting a list of "committed attendees" I have compiled from posts, email or pm's I have recieved or phone calls I have recieved. This way we all can get a feel for who is attending.

It would be greatly appreciated if someone internet skilled could bring a digital camera, take pics and post on the Sixfootiger site in their gallery for all to see.

The "seeding" to racers for qualifing by skill level that I used at the ORL2 warm up at Pottbellys recieved extremely popular reviews amongst the racers. I will attempt to revisit the same format if the race director is in agreement.

Here's a cool idea I am going to try. I need everyone to bring a few extra bucks with them. I plan on having a mass "pizza party" for those who want to pitch in. This should be really cool.

More to come soon!


----------



## spurcheck (Dec 26, 2004)

*Etown posse' head count*

OK, here is a list I have compiled thru various contact sources (emails, pm's, posts and phone calls).

T minus 5 days and counting down! 

Doug Venner
Danny Haberman
Latif
Jeff Cuffs
Greg Sharpe
Ray Godown
Lance Cranmer
Paul Cranmer
Mike Ivy
Mike Mulhern
Dave Todd
Barry Lofton
Jason Swift
Carl Drexler
John Ceci
Steve Curlis
Marius
Troy Kosinski
Fred Henschel
Tony Ellis
Kevin Kloss
Ryan Kangas
John Davis (JP)

That's it as of now.


----------



## spurcheck (Dec 26, 2004)

*post party report*

How do you measure sucess? If i were an outsider reading the posts for this event you would think attendance would be almost non-existant besides myself. But, behind the scenes, I knew better. Arriving at the track 1/2 hour before opening time and seeing a line of cars out front in the parking lot was the first time I have ever seen that at Zaks and told me I did a good thing for the RC community. 1/12th is alive and well, as I had said before.

For a event some nay sayers may have considered a joke, to have just under 30 entries in one class ain't no joke at any race track!
Big props to Ron Webb owner of Zaks Hobbies for allowing me to come with my peeps and letting us have our type of fun in his house.

The Etown posse was well represented by Latif, Cuffs, and Sharpe. The guest appearance of Doug Venner and Danny Haberman rounded out the posse attendance, you still got it "behind the mike" Doug!

Other guest attendees included Zip, mean Gene Kociuba, Luis Martinez, and Aaron Joyce. Once I figure out how to post the results they'll be up. Thanks to everyone for making this gathering occur.


----------

